# 3-D printer - got to see 1 up close tonight...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well tonight was a lot of fun getting to see real parts that were made & designed on a 3-D printer.

I'm an Assistant Cub Master for Cub Scouts here in small town Gretna, Nebraska. My very good friend Bob ,who was our Cub Master and now is doing something else in our pack, is an architectural engineer.

Bob and another Employee of his company are working on this Grain storage building model for the person who designed it. This model is going to be shown at a local exposition next week to show interested buyers how his new grain storage unit will look and operate.

This is done up in 1/120 scale. It's harder to find small detail people, trucks and the such in this scale. They may be able to make what they need by using their 3-D printer?



Bob gave Godzilla and I a spare piece of one of the girders. It took 2 hours to make 8 girders. They could only make 8 at a time so, Bobs Employee stayed the night last night and kept making sets of 8 girders....whew that's dedication. 

Bob is making the ring that will go around the top tonight and tomorrow they are back at it again. 

They built the bottom pieces and painted them gray to simulate Concrete but, want to repaint them with a lighter gray now. The girders are just sitting in slots right now. When I showed up they let me help put the silver painted girders in for the first time as they let the paint dry all day. 

They also have some white cloth that they will be draping over 1/4 of the top.
In real life this storage system will have a cloth covering the entire structure to protect the grain.



To help you see the size this thing is I have put a girder on top of some Twizzlers licorice from a standard family pack. Mmmmmmmmmmm, mmmmmm,mmmmm all gone now.



This was so cool to get to see what a 3-D printer can do.
Next I want to see it in action making the parts.

They bought this 3-D printer locally for around $2,500.00 just last week.
Sorry I didn't get any pictures of the printer but, will post up any other pictures here when I get a chance to get them. They are very busy trying to get this done and have been working lots of hours. I think they have like 180 hours between them as of now.

You young guns out in HT land will get to enjoy 3-D printing for a lot more time than us old guys....LUCKY!! 

Bob...wish I was younger...zilla


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool, I have seen these printers up close and have my eye on one when funding becomes available. I have been a tool designer for GM and have worked with CAD programs and 3D models for years. These look like they could be very useful for our hobby. His beams look great, I hope you separated the beam from the twizzlers, Ha Ha.

Thanks for posting this 

Boosted


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bob - thanks!

Boosted - This is one I have had my eye one, but I would have to learn some basic CAD and CAM which is the bigger hurdle than the cost I'm getting close to taking the jump. This one obviously is not to the same level as $2,500 one but for $400 it is less of a risk.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ET8OZPA...TF8&colid=18OJU8B1V64VL&coliid=I11QM3ORN14VUV

Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tom,

Hey thanks for posting up this $399.00 printer as that makes it more realistic money wise for me also!! :woohoo:

Will be neat to see post on HT in the future as 3-D printers start to catch on.

Bz


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Snip His beams look great, I hope you separated the beam from the twizzlers, Ha Ha.
> 
> Thanks for posting this
> 
> Boosted


Hahahahahahhaaahahhahaa...yeah licorice isn't crunchy. lol :freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am talking to a friend about trying to print a 3-D body to see how it works. Then need to get him racing.



Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

beside the 3-D printer, what else will be required to actually make it function?
I guess some kind of computer ....
anything special? 
or generic? 
limit to OS? 
and of course programs ( CAD?) ?
anywhere to go to get all the poop?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here check out this, it would make the data entry process much simpler

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/rubicon-3d-scanner/

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> beside the 3-D printer, what else will be required to actually make it function?
> I guess some kind of computer ....
> anything special?
> or generic?
> ...


wait a couple more years guys...
the resolutions w/ be far greater, the $$ will be Less & it will be simpler 2 operate w/ pre-programed basics (just modify as wanted/needed..)
got 2 take the DeLorean back 2 "Doc now :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Al, this scanner is about $1200. Printer is about $900. The process is getting easier and easier. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaEaX5HexUc


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This stuff is fascinating!!! Just think, you can make a rare black Shadow!!! Now if I can only find a white ink printer... RM


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

alpink said:


> beside the 3-D printer, what else will be required to actually make it function?
> I guess some kind of computer ....
> anything special?
> or generic?
> ...


Al,

You need CAD for your design (and there are some Open Source i.e. free versions) as well as a CAM program to make your design printable. I can't remember all of the details as I did my research a few months ago. You really don't need a special computer as my daughter can do all of it on her relatively new Lenovo laptop. The version I mentioned above comes with the software but setup seems pretty arduous.

What is neat is that there are libraries of designs that you can download and modify (in theory, as I have not done it). One guy was reproducing AFX track stands of all things.

The reviews I have read about the low end scanners is that they are not that accurate, especially the smaller the item.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the problems is the resolution of the 3D printed image. You're not going to get smooth, ready to drop in silicone printings from a cheap 3D printer. Probably not from a middle of the road version either. 

The next logical question to ask then is, is the 3D image going to be sand-able, where by making it slightly over sized and hand sanding it smooth to make a new body ready to mold a possibility?

While perusing the web last night, I happened upon guy selling 3D printed HO scale scenery cars. Straight lines were straight. Curved lines looked like a saw blade...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Has any one tryed copying the three d printer? We chip in and buy one everyone gets a copy? What if they start copying each other? And take over the world. They said this day would come.LOL I love to see this in action, Can it also copy from images on the computer?
SJJ


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

You can only copy existing 3D CAD images. Regular images are 2D so you would get a flat picture.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One correction Dan. The Chase Car guy is a member here... 

The 3D future is near guys, but not so near that it's within our financial reach. A bunch of guys would all need 2nd mortgages on their homes to pitch in and finance one now, and the hours to get something useable would be many. Some day, it will be a bit more realistic dollar-wise and time-wise. It sure is nice to dream though.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sidejobjon said:


> Has any one tryed copying the three d printer? We chip in and buy one everyone gets a copy? What if they start copying each other? And take over the world. They said this day would come.LOL I love to see this in action, Can it also copy from images on the computer?
> SJJ


:tongue::hat::jest::jest::lol::lol:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I can`t believe how many Nylon pull ties. Never saw them used in machines.
SJJ


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> I can`t believe how many Nylon pull ties. Never saw them used in machines.
> SJJ


1) they are now in TV ads @ "STAPLES"...

2) look inside U'r computer & TV (not sure on flat screen, but the add-on's are..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

It looks like someone is printing slot car bodies already!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271431634408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Those look really look good. I like Indy cars with the road & oval wings. If he made the new Mega G Nascar bodies I would be ordering. Heck I still might order.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*3D Printer*

I bought 2 of the INDY Car bodies to do. They look great raw and are the only ones I have seen in the current Indy car shape. The real cars look like s--- but I wanted to try something different. The only thing that could be trouble is the mounting tabs on the inside of the body, do not protude enough IMO but well see.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Never could get used to painted windows.


----------

